# HP requirements for 22 & 28 GPM pumps?



## nparch726 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanna say this info used to be on Northern Tool, but I sure can't find it now. Anyway, how much engine HP is required for a 22 and/or 28 GPM two-stage pump?


----------



## ray benson (Jan 23, 2010)

22gpm 2 stage - 12 hp
28gpm 2 stage - 16 hp
http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?UID=2228012309493094&catname=hydraulic&keyword=HP2S


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 23, 2010)

To run the formula you need to know the pressure. And on 2 stage pumps you would need to run it for the low and the high. With all that said I think most get by fine with a 16 on the 22 and an 18 on a 28.


----------



## nparch726 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys, I've got a good 18 HP Kohler sitting here just begging to be used and I was thinking it would be enough power, just wanted to make sure.

Now if I could only find a good deal on a pump!!


----------



## triptester (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is some info on haldex 2-stage pumps and hp. required. The hp. required depends on max pressure x gpm for each stage.


----------



## bayard (Jan 23, 2010)

*11 hp honda*

i have 11 hp honda with a 22 gal pump.cyl is 4.5 diam.it is very fast.k


----------



## rdbrumfield (Jan 24, 2010)

with that much hp you most likely don't need a 2 stage pump.

I am running a 32 gal pump with a 24hp honda 5in cyl. no problems. 7 sec cycle time. I can't run it at top rpm or I get too much heat. It will shear anything I put in it.


----------



## mga (Jan 24, 2010)

i use a 22gpm pump, and 12 or 18 hp engines, 5 x 24 x 2" cylinder.

(i've switched engines a couple of times)


----------



## triptester (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are able to run a 32 gpm single stage pump with 24hp. without reduced pressure it is probably because the pump is well worn. That is also probably the cause of over heating at high rpms.


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 24, 2010)

triptester said:


> If you are able to run a 32 gpm single stage pump with 24hp. without reduced pressure it is probably because the pump is well worn. That is also probably the cause of over heating at high rpms.



I agree totally. I ran my unit single stage 22gpm on my Allis CA with about 24hp PTO and at 2000lb pressure it would make er snort pretty good. 32gpm would have stopped er cold.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Jan 24, 2010)

Fellows, the pump is brandnew as is the honda. So far things work well and it does take a while to get the oil warm. Don't have to run the engine at high idle to get it done. I did shear a key so I backed off the pressure a bit. Still splits what I put in it so I am happy.


----------



## triptester (Jan 25, 2010)

I see a few things must be clarified when determining hp. required to operate a hydraulic pump.

A combination of three things determine horsepower needed to operate, gpm , psi , and rpms. A pump rated at 20 gpms at 3600 rpms will produce only 10 gpm at 1800 rpms and will require less horsepower to operate. A pump rated at 3000 psi operated at 1500 psi will require half the horsepower.


----------



## Gobtool02 (May 8, 2020)

triptester said:


> I see a few things must be clarified when determining hp. required to operate a hydraulic pump.
> 
> A combination of three things determine horsepower needed to operate, gpm , psi , and rpms. A pump rated at 20 gpms at 3600 rpms will produce only 10 gpm at 1800 rpms and will require less horsepower to operate. A pump rated at 3000 psi operated at 1500 psi will require half the horsepower.


At 1800 RPM and 3000 psi a gas motor wouldn't produce the power it needed to run it and it would stall. Your theory would work with a 1800 RPM electric motor.


----------



## dave_dj1 (May 8, 2020)

I run a 22 gpm pump with a Predator 11 hp engine, a 4 inch by 30" cylinder and have never had an issue.


----------



## muddstopper (May 9, 2020)

All this pressure/gpm/hp don't mean squat if you don't need the high pressure to split your wood. Just because your relief is set at 3000psi or 10,000psi, if it doesnt take that much force to split the wood, the pressure will never get that high. If the pressure never reaches max it wont bogg or stall your engine. Running large bore cyl will create more splitting force than a smaller bore cyl at the same pressure.

My opinion only but, If you have a pump and engine, (18hp), then use what you got, if you have to buy a pump, I would get the 2 stage 28gpm one. While the 2 stage pump will only pump low flow at high pressure, the hp requirement is the same for the low pressure high flow. If you need the high pressure, you have it without worrying about stalling the engine, and if you don't need the high pressure, you have the flow to create a fast cycle time.


----------

